
Developers: Stop undervaluing software - mrbbk
https://blog.reifyworks.com/developers-stop-undervaluing-software-2db16b0f5641#.56ario6ql
======
bediger4000
From the article: _the market obscures the true price of software_.

No. There's little regulation or other government meddling in software
markets. The price almost certainly represents the value.

Everyone: stop overvaluing software.

PS Linux, GCC, go, NetBSD, FreeBSD, etc etc etc.

